# حياة الشكر



## ضحكة طفل (27 مارس 2010)

*حياة  الشكر 
*​ *"  شاكرين كل حين على كل شئ " ( أف 5 : 20 )*​ *




*​ + ويجب  أن نشكر الله على بركاته الروحية العظيمة للجنس البشرى ، فقد خلّصنا من  الخطية الجدية ( الوراثية ) وفتح الفردوس المغلق ، وعلى نعمة التبنى ، وعلى  الملكوت المُعد للمستعدين ، وغيرها من البركات ، ولذلك قال القديس بولس  الرسول :​ * " شكراً لله على عطاياه التى لا يُعبّر عنها " ( 2 كو 9 :  15 ) . ​ * "  شاكرين الآب الذى أهلنا لشركة ميراث القديسين فى النور ، الذى لنا فيه  الفداء بدمه غفران الخطايا " ( كو 1 13 – 14 ) .​ + ومن  هذه البركات الروحية ، قول داود النبى : " باركى (  اشكرى ) يا نفسى الرب ، وكل مافى باطنى فليُبارك اسمه القدوس ، باركى  يانفسى الرب ، ولا تنسى كل حسناته ، الذى يغفر جميع ذنوبك ، الذى يشفى جميع  أمراضك ( الروحية + البدنية ) الذى يفدى من الحفرة ( الجحيم ) حياتك ،  الذى يُكللك بالرحمة والرأفة ، الذى يُشبع بالخير عُمرك ، فيتجدد مثل النسر  شبابك ..... الرب رحيم ورؤف ، طويل الروح وكثير الرحمة ، لم يصنع معنا حسب  خطايانا ، ولم  يجازينا حسب آثامنا ...... " ( مز 103 ) .​ +  وعلينا أيضاً أن نتأمل البركات الروحية الكثيرة ، التى وردت فى " *صلاة الشكر* "​ فهو :  صانع الخيرات + وقد سترنا + وأعاننا + وحفظنا + وقبلنا + وأشفق علينا  وعضدنا ( شجعنا وسندنا ) + وأتى بنا الى هذه الساعة ( وكثيرون ماتوا فجأة ،  بدون استعداد ، فمضوا إلى الجحيم ) ، وماذا يكون موقف الخدام ، لو لم  يسترهم الله ؟!​ + كما  نشكر الله على بقاء الإيمان للأن ، وعلى وجود الكنائس ، وتعاليم المسيح  العظيمة وأسراره المقدسة النافعة لخلاص النفس وتُمارس بحرية .​ + كما  يجب أن نشكر الرب على عطاياه المادية الكثيرة " التى  زادت عن أن تُعد " ( مز 40 : 5 ) ، ونشكره على المال + على نعمة  النسل + العمل + الصحة + وعلى أعتدال الجو واستقرار الطبيعة وغيرها .​ + كما  نشكرة أيضاً قبل تناول الأكل وبعده ، كمثال للرب يسوع ( يو 6 : 3 ) .​ + كما  نشكر الله *على الألآم والتجارب* ، لأن  لها بركاتها الكثيرة ، فى الدنيا وفى الآخرة .​ + وقال  أحد الخدام : " إن الشكر على الرخاء شئ طبيعى ، أما  الشكر فى الضيق ، فله نغمة عذبة عند الله " .​ + وقال  القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم : " إن شكر أيوب فى بلاياه ،  أعظم من كل ما أعطاه من أموال كثيرة للفقراء " .​ + وقد  شكر القديس والشهيد كبريانوس الله ، عند الحُكم عليه بالموت ، لأن ذلك  القتل سيحرره من سجن الجسد وينقله للمجد .​ + وقد  شكر القديس كرادوس الله ، عندما كان يُعذب على اسم المسيح ، وقال : " لابُد  من المحراث للأرض ، قبل أن تُعد للزرع " .
لابد ان نشر الله دائما
​


----------



## النهيسى (27 مارس 2010)

*

شكرا

للموضوع

الرائع جدا 


الرب معاكم​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 مارس 2010)

موضوع رااااااااائع جدا يا ضحكه 
شكرا كتير ليكى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## ضحكة طفل (29 مارس 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> 
> شكرا
> 
> ...


يارب سلام
 شكرا لمرورك القيم
 الرب يباركك
 سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## ضحكة طفل (29 مارس 2010)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع رااااااااائع جدا يا ضحكه
> شكرا كتير ليكى على الموضوع
> ربنا يباركك​


يارب سلام
 شكرا جدا لمرورك القيم
 الرب يباركك
 سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## kalimooo (29 مارس 2010)

ضحكة

انه يحبنا مثل اولاده الأعزاء جداً

فلنعيش على محبته وشكره دائماً

شكراً لمجهودك


----------



## ضحكة طفل (29 مارس 2010)

كليمو قال:


> ضحكة
> 
> انه يحبنا مثل اولاده الأعزاء جداً
> 
> ...


يارب سلام
 شكرا لمرورك القيم
 الرب يباركك
 سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------

